
Assume a can opener - dahart
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assume_a_can_opener
======
taw55
On the topic of the apriorisms in economics:

Exponential Economist Meets Finite Physicist:
[https://dothemath.ucsd.edu/2012/04/economist-meets-
physicist...](https://dothemath.ucsd.edu/2012/04/economist-meets-physicist/)

A Lost Century In Economics: Three Theories Of Banking
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S105752191...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1057521915001477)
(Results re-affirmed by several central banks after publishing)

Sonnenschein–Mantel–Debreu theorem (microeconomic rationality assumptions have
no equivalent macroeconomic implications)
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonnenschein–Mantel–Debreu_t...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonnenschein–Mantel–Debreu_theorem)

------
a_e_k
Interesting. I guess it's the economist's version of the physicist's spherical
cow. Sadly, I suppose the computer scientist's version would be something like
"assume infinite memory/time/etc." which is not nearly as catchy.

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
The PL theorist says “assuming a sufficiently smart compiler...”

------
banned1
It’s the same thing coming from anti-freedom folks trying to take guns away
from law-abiding Americans.

“Assume we make it illegal to have guns, then there will be no crime or school
tragedies yeepee!”

